# Slimline Dish Alignment for HD (from D10)



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

During the short test of D10 for TP11, my reading was 80-81. Others had mid-to-high 90's in my same geography.

My gut tells me that the dish needs to be tweaked slightly for 103.

Now, if I was to try tuning the alignment with the simplest approach, and if I did not have a Acutrac III meter, would it be possible to make a minor adjustment to attempt to raise the 103 signal? If so, what would you tweak first?

I assume I can slightly adjust the Azimuth (horizontal, left/right), Elevation (vertical, up/down), and/or Tilt (rotation).

If I was just to use the H21/HR20 signal screen for a particular transponder as my guide, what would you tweak?

The goal is the best possible signal for the 103 sat (HD CONUS).

Or should I just have a professional, with a meter try this.

I'm thinking that maybe a simple very minor adjustment might get 103 into the mid-90's. Again, others in my geography on this forum, got mid-to-high 90's the other day from 103.

Would also guess that others may also be in this same situation so figured I'd start this thread.

101 Sat:
TP01-08: 94 92 87 96 83 98 89 98
TP09-16: 89 94 87 98 81 98 87 98
TP17-24: 85 100 85 94 87 98 94 98
TP25-32: 92 98 96 70 94 98 90 100

110 Sat:
TP8: 94
TP10: 87
TP12: 94

119 Sat:
TP22-24: 96 67 94
TP25-32: 94 96 96 96 96 96 0 98

99 Sat:
TP1-6: 96 94 94 89 96 89

103(a) Sat:
TP1-6: 85 54 0 74 81 52

Edit: Added signal readings


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Sixto said:


> During the short test of D10 for TP11, my reading was 80-81. Others had mid-to-high 90's in my same geography.
> 
> Caused me to look at my HD locals (NYC). My HD locals are also at the 103 slot. Not sure of which 103(a) transponder but the highest I get on 103(a) is 85 for TP1 & TP5.
> 
> ...


How are your signal strengths on 101?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Smuuth said:


> How are your signal strengths on 101?


101 Sat:
TP01-08: 94 92 87 96 83 98 89 98
TP09-16: 89 94 87 98 81 98 87 98
TP17-24: 85 100 85 94 87 98 94 98
TP25-32: 92 98 96 70 94 98 90 100

110 Sat:
TP8: 94
TP10: 87
TP12: 94

119 Sat:
TP22-24: 96 67 94
TP25-32: 94 96 96 96 96 96 0 98

103(a) Sat:
TP1-6: 85 54 0 74 81 52


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Sixto said:


> During the short test of D10 for TP11, my reading was 80-81. Others had mid-to-high 90's in my same geography.
> 
> Caused me to look at my HD locals (NYC). My HD locals are also at the 103 slot. Not sure of which 103(a) transponder but the highest I get on 103(a) is 85 for TP1 & TP5.
> 
> ...


You really need to maximize the signals for 101 first. I go for azimuth first, elevation second. Once this is done then, go to 119 and adjust rotation to maximize 119. lock it down and go back to 101 and fine tune the azimuth and elevation. Once this done, then 103 will fall into place.

Bob


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

azarby said:


> You really need to maximize the signals for 101 first. I go for azimuth first, elevation second. Once this is done then, go to 119 and adjust rotation to maximize 119. lock it down and go back to 101 and fine tune the azimuth and elevation. Once this done, then 103 will fall into place.
> 
> Bob


THIS info needs to be in a FAQ or sticky.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Sixto said:


> During the short test of D10 for TP11, my reading was 80-81. Others had mid-to-high 90's in my same geography.
> 
> Caused me to look at my HD locals (NYC). My HD locals are also at the 103 slot. Not sure of which 103(a) transponder but the highest I get on 103(a) is 85 for TP1 & TP5.
> 
> ...


My 103 TP's were 85 slighty rotated dish(azimuth),now 97


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sixto:

If I were you I would not do a thing. You don't go changing a system based upon 1 data point. Leave everything alone. Your number for the others are fine. Your 86 might have been caused by a cloud.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

azarby said:


> You really need to maximize the signals for 101 first. I go for azimuth first, elevation second. Once this is done then, go to 119 and adjust rotation to maximize 119. lock it down and go back to 101 and fine tune the azimuth and elevation. Once this done, then 103 will fall into place. Bob


Just posted all my signal readings (above).

For 101, what am I maximizing? I have some TP's at 100.

For 119, I'm at 96 67 94.

Was thinking that I might just need a slight tweak for 103 (a) and 103 (b).

Before I venture out on the roof (It's high!), want to make sure of exactly what I might be changing.

I still might chicken out (big house, high roof) but figured I'd at least consider it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jwd45244 said:


> If I were you I would not do a thing. You don't go changing a system based upon 1 data point. Leave everything alone. Your number for the others are fine. Your 86 might have been caused by a cloud.


Well, it was a bright sunny day, and 103 (b) TP11 was 80 or 81 for the entire test over several hours.

And this 1 data point, for 103, does happen to be all the HD for many months, so figured a slight tweak may get high 90's with no change to Ku.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> You really need to maximize the signals for 101 first. I go for azimuth first, elevation second. Once this is done then, go to 119 and adjust rotation to maximize 119. lock it down and go back to 101 and fine tune the azimuth and elevation. Once this done, then 103 will fall into place.
> 
> Bob


This has not been my experience. The 103 didn't "fall into place" on any of the Slimlines I have installed. The aiming of the 103 is about 5 times as critical as the 101 and the 119. I either use a meter that will receive the 103 or take the numerical readings right off of the satellite receiver when it is tuned to a 103 tp. The fine tuning on the 103 is very precise compared to the 101 and the 119, and you will see immediate changes as you adjust the fine tuning screw knobs.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

mridan said:


> My 103 TP's were 85 slighty rotated dish(azimuth),now 97


Mine was elevation. 101 and 103a wnet from 85-87 to 99-100. Still have to do the 119, and then optimize the 101. That happens tomorow morning.

Bob


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Just posted all my signal readings (above).
> 
> For 101, what am I maximizing? I have some TP's at 100.
> 
> ...


With those numbers, I wouldn't touch anything.

Bob


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> This has not been my experience. The 103 didn't "fall into place" on any of the Slimlines I have installed. The aiming of the 103 is about 5 times as critical as the 101 and the 119. I either use a meter that will receive the 103 or take the numerical readings right off of the satellite receiver when it is tuned to a 103 tp. The fine tuning on the 103 is very precise compared to the 101 and the 119, and you will see immediate changes as you adjust the fine tuning screw knobs.


Stew, thanks.

With the Dish already in place, and the readings posted above, any suggestions on whether I start with azimuth, elevation, or tilt?

I could tune the receiver to TP1 on 103(a) and try all three but wanted to start somewhere.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> This has not been my experience. The 103 didn't "fall into place" on any of the Slimlines I have installed. The aiming of the 103 is about 5 times as critical as the 101 and the 119. I either use a meter that will receive the 103 or take the numerical readings right off of the satellite receiver when it is tuned to a 103 tp. The fine tuning on the 103 is very precise compared to the 101 and the 119, and you will see immediate changes as you adjust the fine tuning screw knobs.


The dithering process as defined in the training video should should maximize the diffeent sats. If its done correctly, you shouldn't have to meter the 103. Remeber, the dish and position and aiming of the LNBs are designed to mirror the orbital positions of the sats from 99 to 119. If yo get the ends correct, the ones in the middle will fall into place.

Bob


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

azarby said:


> Mine was elevation. 101 and 103a wnet from 85-87 to 99-100. Still have to do the 119, and then optimize the 101. That happens tomorow morning.
> 
> Bob


azarby, I hear ya, but I just can't sit back and know that I'm capable of high 90's for all HD and leave it at 80. It's fine now but preparing for rain and snow. I got all the time in the world so seems worth the try.

Only question is whether I try this myself without a meter.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Stew, thanks.
> 
> With the Dish already in place, and the readings posted above, any suggestions on whether I start with azimuth, elevation, or tilt?
> 
> I could tune the receiver to TP1 on 103(a) and try all three but wanted to start somewhere.


Sounds like the tilt is pretty close. If you have to play with it start with azimuth then go to elevation. Don't go very far though because it sounds like you are very close. A quarter turn on the fine tune screws might be to much.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

If I were you I would wait until the new satellite comes online, see what your signal readings are after, and then adjust accordingly as needed.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

The "tilt is pretty close" in my last post should be revised to "tilt is dead on don't touch it"


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Sixto said:


> azarby, I hear ya, but I just can't sit back and know that I'm capable of high 90's for all HD and leave it at 80. It's fine now but preparing for rain and snow. I got all the time in the world so seems worth the try.
> 
> Only question is whether I try this myself without a meter.


If you want to maximize to 103 fine, but you may sacrifice the channels from 119. If you don't care about 119, then you're welcome to adjust it to what yo think is correct for your application. For the genreal population, I would not advocate that.

Bob

P.S.
I'm going to use a meter for my fnal adjustment. The HR20 display is too slow reacting and you may overshoot past optimum.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

azarby said:


> If you want to maximize to 103 fine, but you may sacrifice the channels from 119. If you don't care about 119, then you're welcome to adjust it to what yo think is correct for your application. For the genreal population, I would not advocate that.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...


I'm not taking sides in this interesting discussion ('cause I've NEVER peaked anything but my old dual-LNB pointed straight at 101 about 10 years ago ), but can someone explain how best to peak a dish OVERALL? My locals are on 99 and that's where D11 will end up, but the new stuff is going on 103. I have GREAT signals now but someday I may need to retweak the dish and don't want to sacrifice one to get a better signal on the other.

Thanks!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I'm not taking sides in this interesting discussion ('cause I've NEVER peaked anything but my old dual-LNB pointed straight at 101 about 10 years ago ), but can someone explain how best to peak a dish OVERALL? My locals are on 99 and that's where D11 will end up, but the new stuff is going on 103. I have GREAT signals now but someday I may need to retweak the dish and don't want to sacrifice one to get a better signal on the other.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have the link for the training video, but take a quick look at it and go from there. Maybe someone can post the link. Most of what it says is the process I mentioned earlier.

The best way to envision it is to draw an arc with several points on it. Pick a point somewhere in the middle and one end point. If you first optimize the middle point you have your starting point. You then basically rotate the arc until the furthest end point is maximized. By doing this then all points on the arc are now optimum.
Bob


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I'm not taking sides in this interesting discussion ('cause I've NEVER peaked anything but my old dual-LNB pointed straight at 101 about 10 years ago ), but can someone explain how best to peak a dish OVERALL? My locals are on 99 and that's where D11 will end up, but the new stuff is going on 103. I have GREAT signals now but someday I may need to retweak the dish and don't want to sacrifice one to get a better signal on the other.
> 
> Thanks!





azarby said:


> I don't have the link for the training video, but take a quick look at it and go from there. Maybe someone can post the link. Most of what it says is the process I mentioned earlier.
> Bob


Install video link There are 5 videos on the linked page that will walk you thru the process. Keep in mind that there are 2 different mounting systems so the pictures may look different from your dish, but the process is the same.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

66stang351 said:


> Install video link There are 5 videos on the linked page that will walk you thru the process. Kepp in mind that there are 2 different mounting systems so the pictures may look different from your dish, but the process is the same.


Thanks for posting the link.

Bob


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Here are links to the 2 5LNB install manuals. AT9 Installation Manual AU9 Slimline Installation Manual


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe last check NYC locals are on the 99SAT, not 103


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

66stang351 said:


> Here are links to the 2 5LNB install manuals.


Yep, studied that manual earlier today, states having a meter, which led to creating this thread (since I don't have one) ... thanks for all of the suggestions ... wouldn't try anything before 103(b) is alive and well ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

compnurd said:


> I believe last check NYC locals are on the 99SAT, not 103


You are correct. Gotta rethink this ...

My 99 Sat readings are:

TP1-6: 96 94 94 89 96 89

Looking pretty good.

Gotta wait for 103(b) to go live before any further analysis ...


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I used to use an Accutrac II. With the Slimlines, the 101 and 119 were so strong, the scale was virtually pegged, making it really difficult to see the exact peak, which covered a comparatively rather large amount of physical movement of the dish. Basically, the 101 and 119 peaks are just much broader than the 103. This is why the 103 doesn't in practice just "fall into place,"

I found that what worked the best on the Slimlines I have installed, since the aiming for the 101 and the 119 was much more forgiving once initially peaked, was to then switch over to the 99 and 103 and peak those readings simultaneously. After that, you are definitely "on the arc." Very small adjustments make a big difference, but here's the result.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Sixto said:


> ...Gotta wait for 103(b) to go live before any further analysis ...


Alignment on 103(a) is equivalent to 103(b) for all practical purposes.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> Alignment on 103(a) is equivalent to 103(b) for all practical purposes.


He wont get perfect 103 a due to the spotbeams


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure if this should go in this thread but since we are on the subject of dish alignment I had a question. My current national HD channels have been experiencing breakup from time to time, more frequently than not. My readings on all satellites are great except 103(a) 9 96 0 12 ... Directv originally told me that the problem was from the readings on the 103. A tech came out who said he does not work on HD system but called a friend and he said nothing is on the 103(a) so that is not the problem. Then a CSR stated to me that they are doing some testing and that is the cause for the problem. Is there any truth to anything? The CSR told me that none of my current nation HDs come on the 103 they are from the 110 and the 119 which the signal is great. The tech wanted to replace my HR20 box which I did not want to rush to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

He won't? The 103 spotbeams come out of the sky from 103 degrees west, no?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

nzone said:


> ...... Is there any truth to anything? The CSR told me that none of my current nation HDs come on the 103 they are from the 110 and the 119 which the signal is great. The tech wanted to replace my HR20 box which I did not want to rush to do. Any suggestions?


What are your 99(b) readings? And what is your local market?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, now that 103(b) TP11 is back on, I have a 72, while most others in this geography have mid to upper 90's.

Was 80 yesterday.

Considering that every other slot is perfect and my locals are on 99 (which I have in the 90's), it's looks like only 103(b) is a little off.

From these numbers which way should I switch the dish?

101 Sat:
TP01-08: 94 92 87 96 83 98 89 98
TP09-16: 89 94 87 98 81 98 87 98
TP17-24: 85 100 85 94 87 98 94 98
TP25-32: 92 98 96 70 94 98 90 100

110 Sat:
TP8: 94
TP10: 87
TP12: 94

119 Sat:
TP22-24: 96 67 94
TP25-32: 94 96 96 96 96 96 0 98

99 Sat:
TP1-6: 96 94 94 89 96 89

103(a) Sat:
TP1-6: 85 54 0 74 81 52

103(b) Sat:
TP11: 72


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

I would carefully peak 103(a), TP1, and then re-check your 99(b). Keep track of the turns required. Your 103(b) signal will follow right along. You probably shouldn't use that 103(b),TP11 for alignment, because even though it's been rock solid ay 99-100% here every time I look at it, others have reported changes in signal strength which could be due to testing.

BTW, have you ever put a level in both planes on your mast/arm? Kinda strange to see such a disparity between your 99(b) and 103(a).


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> What are your 99(b) readings? And what is your local market?


Without looking at them right now I remember most being in teh 70's to 80's and my local HDs come in fine. My local market is in Garner NC. Just my national 
HDs I was having issues with break ups but my 110 and 119s were all in the 90's. Sorry if this does not make too much sense just trying to figure out what the break ups all of a sudden are from


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> I would carefully peak 103(a), TP1, and then re-check your 99(b). Keep track of the turns required. Your 103(b) signal will follow right along. You probably shouldn't use that 103(b),TP11 for alignment, because even though it's been rock solid ay 99-100% here every time I look at it, others have reported changes in signal strength which could be due to testing.
> 
> BTW, have you ever put a level in both planes on your mast/arm? Kinda strange to see such a disparity between your 99(b) and 103(a).


Stew, my 103(a) are spotbeams that aren't for me. My HD locals are on 99. That's why I figured that I'd use 103(b). I really should wait until all the HD's go live and all the transponders are turned on.

I've not touched this Slimline since D* installed it last December.

Was trying to figure out if from the signal readings above if you could make a best guess whether it's azimuth, elevation, or tilt that needs to be adjusted. All signals on 99, 101, 110, and 119 are great.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

nzone said:


> Without looking at them right now I remember most being in teh 70's to 80's and my local HDs come in fine. My local market is in Garner NC. Just my national
> HDs I was having issues with break ups but my 110 and 119s were all in the 90's. Sorry if this does not make too much sense just trying to figure out what the break ups all of a sudden are from


Which HR20 do you have - the -100 or the -700?

Have you tried rebooting your machine? ( MENU > HELP & SETTINGS > SETUP > RESET > RESTART RECORDER)

What is your FW Ver.? (MENU > HELP & SETTINGS > SETUP > INFO & TEST > Select Button)


----------



## dodgeboy (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been trying to tweak the aim on my newly installed Slimline as well. I'm in Detroit, and am not seeing any signal at all on the 99 sat. The 103 TPs are in the high 70s (I know I have tweaking to do). I'd just like to know if it's normal to not see 99 in the Detroit area. I looked at the channel list for that sat, and it seemed like mainly locals for the east coast. I assumed it was a spot beam only sat...

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Sixto said:


> .....Was trying to figure out if from the signal readings above if you could make a best guess whether it's azimuth, elevation, or tilt that needs to be adjusted. All signals on 99, 101, 110, and 119 are great.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


While your 110 & 119 numbers are good, I'm used to seeing higher numbers to go with your 99's and 101's.. It sorta looks like something is slightly twisted. Before you do anything else, I would make sure your actual tilt matches the value for your L & L and check the plumb on your mount. It really needs to be absolutely dead bubble level in both planes. You may have to take the dish off the mast for a minute to get a level on the mast. You can make an AZ index mark on both it and the mast before you do that. After you have corrected any plumb problems and once you get it back on the index mark and secured, loosen the AZ fine tune bolts, so you can re-peak back to where you were on the 99(b) with the AZ fine adjustment knob. If you were out of plumb, you may have to fine adjust the EL as well. Then see where you are now on the 103 of your choice. You next work on the fine adjustments on the AZ and EL, dithering back and forth on the 103, while re-checking the 99(b). Don't forget to loosen the main bolts when making fine adjustments!

It can get tedious, especially if you have to make use of any unwilling "helpers," but well worth the effort. *I do not recommend drinking and dithering.*

Peaking on the 103(a) now or the 103(b) later is your choice. There really should be no difference,


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Stew, thank you!!!


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

dodgeboy said:


> I've been trying to tweak the aim on my newly installed Slimline as well. I'm in Detroit, and am not seeing any signal at all on the 99 sat. The 103 TPs are in the high 70s (I know I have tweaking to do). I'd just like to know if it's normal to not see 99 in the Detroit area. I looked at the channel list for that sat, and it seemed like mainly locals for the east coast. I assumed it was a spot beam only sat...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


I'll take your word on the 99(b) tp's in your area. You have some fine tuning to on the 103's for sure. Easy does it!


----------



## bp10 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am just wanting to check my readings and see if I have set the dish up properly. I am getting no reading off of 103(b) right now, but it looks like they are doing something with it right now so I am not too worried about it. Anyway, I had readings earlier of anywhere from 40-60 on the new bird and so I went out to see what I could do. Here are my readings from the other satellites, do you guys think I will be good once they fire this thing up?


101

TP 1-8 96 96 96 100 96 100 95 99
TP 9-16 96 97 97 0 97 100 96 100
TP 17-24 96 0 97 85 97 100 96 100
TP 25-32 96 0 97 0 97 99 95 100

110

TP 8 TP 10 TP12
93 92 92


119

TP 1-8 N/A's
TP 9-16 N/A's
TP 17-24 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 100 88 98
TP 25-32 77 100 100 100 0 100 51 100

103(a)

TP 2 TP 4 TP 6
96 97 96


I am located in Brookland, AR. It's right outside of Jonesboro. I am closest to the Memphis DMA, but we don't get locals because of the local ABC station. I think I am also getting the Little Rock spotbeam.

As I was about to finish this post, 103(b) just fired up and sent a 77 signal at it's highest to me and is now back down to 50.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

nzone said:


> Not sure if this should go in this thread but since we are on the subject of dish alignment I had a question. My current national HD channels have been experiencing breakup from time to time, more frequently than not. My readings on all satellites are great except 103(a) 9 96 0 12 ... Directv originally told me that the problem was from the readings on the 103. A tech came out who said he does not work on HD system but called a friend and he said nothing is on the 103(a) so that is not the problem. Then a CSR stated to me that they are doing some testing and that is the cause for the problem. Is there any truth to anything? The CSR told me that none of my current nation HDs come on the 103 they are from the 110 and the 119 which the signal is great. The tech wanted to replace my HR20 box which I did not want to rush to do. Any suggestions?


Dude i'm getting breakup on my Nationals, and some locals, it started tues night so i swear nothing else is wrong, i've replaced the box and it is the same situation, i have a tech coming out tomorrow to check everything but i swear it's not on our end it's on d* end due to all their "Testing"


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> Dude i'm getting breakup on my Nationals, and some locals, it started tues night so i swear nothing else is wrong, i've replaced the box and it is the same situation, i have a tech coming out tomorrow to check everything but i swear it's not on our end it's on d* end due to all their "Testing"


Well I would be okay with me if it was on their end due to testing. I have had techs come out and they seem to be clueless as am I to what is going on. I dont want to replace any of my equipment since I dont think it is the problem but I will do what I have to.

Thank you


----------



## nzone (Dec 14, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> Which HR20 do you have - the -100 or the -700?
> 
> Have you tried rebooting your machine? ( MENU > HELP & SETTINGS > SETUP > RESET > RESTART RECORDER)
> 
> What is your FW Ver.? (MENU > HELP & SETTINGS > SETUP > INFO & TEST > Select Button)


I have the 700 and I have tried rebooting it a few times. I just downloaded the new CE to see if that helps but I have also done this recently and it has not made a difference. I truly hope it is just some testing of some sort, I had a problem once before with my HD national and finally I told the techs to change my LNBs and they swore it was not that but he did and everything was fine after that. That was like a year ago though

Thanks for the inputs


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anybody think the Slimline or the AT9 sidecar is the better dish? I have both and it is such a beautiful day here, that while I go up and peak, I could use either one. Alignment should be the same for both. Really, rainfade performance is what I am asking about. Comments? Slimline alignment or AT9 alignment.?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been getting a lot of breakup on my locals and NESN (I believe that's the same sat) over the past few weeks. I was going to wait for the new satellites to go live before calling D*, but in the meantime, how do you know which sat your locals are on? I'm in NH, but get the Boston channels.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

FWIW....Listen to Stew. There is a lot of bad advice in this thread from some others.

I put my AU9 up during the Labor day weekend. What I did was coarse align everything pretty much as described in the videos and pdf files.

Then I fine aligned using readings from 99 and 103. I own a Accutrac 3 so this made this much easier to do. I am not fully within a spot beam footprint from 103(a) but do receive a fair amount of signal from it. More than enough to use for alignment purposes anyway. I am well within a spot from 99 tho.

I found the peaks from both 99 and 103 and just split the difference. This is not as hard as it sounds given the scales on the fine adjustment screws. I am currently pegged at 100% now on the 103(b) xponder 11 that is lit up and haven't touched my dish since the Labor day weekend.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> I've been getting a lot of breakup on my locals and NESN (I believe that's the same sat) over the past few weeks. I was going to wait for the new satellites to go live before calling D*, but in the meantime, how do you know which sat your locals are on? I'm in NH, but get the Boston channels.


The Boston locals are on 99.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

hidefman said:


> Does anybody think the Slimline or the AT9 sidecar is the better dish? I have both and it is such a beautiful day here, that while I go up and peak, I could use either one. Alignment should be the same for both. Really, rainfade performance is what I am asking about. Comments? Slimline alignment or AT9 alignment.?


Well I was told it was an "urban myth," but somewhere not too long ago I came across a post that included specific db gain numbers, Ku/Ka, for the AT-9, the AU9-S, and the 3 LNB, and the AU9-S was the clear winner. That would answer your question about rain fade. Unfortunately, I didn't save that info and haven't found it _yet_, although I am actively looking. Maybe someone else can help with that...

Personally, all other things being equal, I prefer the AU9-S for mechanical and electrical construction and appearance. I have installed antennas and towers all over my property for almost 50 years, and she knew that about me when she married me, but still, the WAF factor is also a consideration. She said she liked the AU9-S over the AT-9's she has seen. So there you go!


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

CoachGibbs said:


> The Boston locals are on 99.


Thanks. I appreciate it. Out of curiosity, is that listed somwhere on the site or something?

Also, so does that then mean I don't need the 101?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> Well I was told it was an "urban myth," but somewhere not too long ago I came across a post that included specific db gain numbers, Ku/Ka, for the AT-9, the AU9-S, and the 3 LNB, and the AU9-S was the clear winner. That would answer your question about rain fade. Unfortunately, I didn't save that info and haven't found it _yet_, although I am actively looking. Maybe someone else can help with that...
> 
> Personally, all other things being equal, I prefer the AU9-S for mechanical and electrical construction and appearance. I have installed antennas and towers all over my property for almost 50 years, and she knew that about me when she married me, but still, the WAF factor is also a consideration. She said she liked the AU9-S over the AT-9's she has seen. So there you go!


Stew, it's a joy to see your posts here. Very professional and knowledgeable.

Re: WAF. Yep, when I mentioned my thought of heading to the roof yesterday, the reaction was not a good one.  I may just get a professional to do this since the dish is in a very inconvenient spot at a very high location.

Rain today, so no way I'd change my mind today. TP11 still steady at 72.

Thanks again.


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> Well I was told it was an "urban myth," but somewhere not too long ago I came across a post that included specific db gain numbers, Ku/Ka, for the AT-9, the AU9-S, and the 3 LNB, and the AU9-S was the clear winner. That would answer your question about rain fade. Unfortunately, I didn't save that info and haven't found it _yet_, although I am actively looking. Maybe someone else can help with that...
> 
> Personally, all other things being equal, I prefer the AU9-S for mechanical and electrical construction and appearance. I have installed antennas and towers all over my property for almost 50 years, and she knew that about me when she married me, but still, the WAF factor is also a consideration. She said she liked the AU9-S over the AT-9's she has seen. So there you go!


Thanks Stew.... The wife factor is definitely an influence here too, but she compains even louder when rain knocks out the signal. I know significant rainfade will affect either, but the shapes of the two dishes, AT9 (25.5" x 29.5") vs. Slimline (22.5" x 32.5") have me puzzled as to which is best. Even though the AT9 has more area, the Slimline's more oval design may be improved for reflecting the arc of the 5 satellites in the 99-119 range. I am betting on a nice day like today, both are going to peak out close to the same. Will probably compare both.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it. Out of curiosity, is that listed somwhere on the site or something?
> 
> Also, so does that then mean I don't need the 101?


Not sure if they are on the site or not. You still need 101 for all SD and I think guide updates as well as software updates come from there. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> Alignment on 103(a) is equivalent to 103(b) for all practical purposes.


So are you saying that if I get a decent signal on 103a (which I do from spotbeams not near me) that I should be getting a decent signal on 103b?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

CoachGibbs said:


> So are you saying that if I get a decent signal on 103a (which I do from spotbeams not near me) that I should be getting a decent signal on 103b?


Not necessarily, on 103a I get a 97 because my locals are spot beamed on there, but on 103b I only have 77, so I need to peak mine.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

CoachGibbs said:


> So are you saying that if I get a decent signal on 103a (which I do from spotbeams not near me) that I should be getting a decent signal on 103b?


I am never satisfied with a "decent" signal. I want _*FLAMING*_ signals!


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

I had an installation of the slimline scheduled for yesterday between 8am - 12pm. The tech showed up after several frustrating calls at 6pm. Our ability to communicate was greatly hindered due to my lack of conversational Spanish skills.

Well the dish was installed but I witnessed _*no*_ fine tuning. It appears as if he received one peak signal on his meter and everything got locked down. I tried to ask about fine tuning but I might as well as been speaking Greek.

Now I am getting all my locals in hd and everything else seems to be OK for viewing. My concern is I don't know what I may have problems with in the near future. Here are my signal strengths:

101
1-8 96 98 97 0 98 100 95 98
9-16 97 100 96 99 96 96 95 100
17-24 97 0 95 100 91 100 94 100
25-32 89 100 79 100 83 100 91 97

119
22-24 92 100 95
25-32 0 95 100 95 0 100 0 98

99
1-6 0 84 0 73 0 85

103a
1-6 98 95 100 95 98 96

Do I need someone back out here?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

capegator said:


> I had an installation of the slimline scheduled for yesterday between 8am - 12pm. The tech showed up after several frustrating calls at 6pm. Our ability to communicate was greatly hindered due to my lack of conversational Spanish skills.
> 
> Well the dish was installed but I witnessed _*no*_ fine tuning. It appears as if he received one peak signal on his meter and everything got locked down. I tried to ask about fine tuning but I might as well as been speaking Greek.
> 
> ...


Whats your 103b reading on transponder 11?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Okay.

I have:

101:

1-8 91 93 92 0 93 96 86 96
9-16 91 95 92 0 93 97 89 97
17-24 90 100 89 0 93 98 95 97
25 -32 93 0 88 100 89 97 86 97

110
8 86
10 89 
12 89

119
22-23 86 0 85
25-32 89 86 86 86 0 89 0 89

99(b)
54 43 0 28 0 0

103 (a)
95 0 0 22 91 12 0
103(b) 80

Readings for 103(b) tp 11 was lower to about 73 until a did a little tweaking. All readings for 101 and 119 were lower until I did the tweak. 

I think I should wait before I do any more. right?


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Whats your 103b reading on transponder 11?


97


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, so I have the following and I know I get my HD locals from 99(b) (Columbus, OH). Do I have anything to gain by tweaking? I don't think so, but I sure seem to lose my HD locals in a hurry when it rains, even lightly.

103(a) - 87 0 88 43 86 38
133 (b) TP11 - 93
99(b) - 51 48 94 68 95 0

101, 110, 199 most signals 96+.

PS - looking at my mount, my bubble is not centered on my mast install. Should I fix that?


----------



## Philly Bill (May 5, 2007)

I have never got a signal (none at all - ever) from the 99 or 103... after reading this thread through I assume I *should *be... so I guess the dish isn't aligned properly (Slimline)... its right out on the balcony of my apartment and easy to get to so I guess I'll have to give it a go myself. Since I've never NEEDED the other two I never realized there was a problem.. they installed the thing six months ago... so I guess I'm on my own here.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Philly - make sure you have b-band converters and all that stuff first. Without the b-band converters you will get 0 signal as if the dish was not properly done.


----------



## Philly Bill (May 5, 2007)

Yep... the B-Band converters are on the box. I just got NOTHIN on the 99 or 103. Even the signals on the 101 (around 79-88%), 110 (63-68%) and 199 (85-90%) aren't all that great. I downloaded those five videos... maybe that'll help.

Actually I need to take the dish down to run two more cables to the LNB for a second HR20 so while I have it off I'll check the settings for the azmith and elevation - the pole is plumb... maybe if I can get the other three up some... I can go from there.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea, if your peak signals are in the 88% range the dish is definitely not as aligned as it may be. You might also have no line of sight to the right sats if you're on a balcony and can't get perfect aiming. Good luck realigning the dish. You might invest in a $50 meter I saw reference to from Radio Shack a while back.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

azarby said:


> If you want to maximize to 103 fine, but you may sacrifice the channels from 119. If you don't care about 119, then you're welcome to adjust it to what yo think is correct for your application. For the genreal population, I would not advocate that.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...


I went out this morning to try and tweak my dish rotation and had a big surprise. The three bolts that hold the disk rotation mechanism were installed so the nuts are hidden inside the mounting bracket. In order to do any adjustmnts, I had to revers the bolts and lock nuts. Guess what, the only way to access the nuts is to use a 13 mm offset box end wrench. Took a trip down to the local Sears and bought a 13mm Craftsman offset. Finally got the bolts turned around, but had to quit for the day as it is a little too hot outside. It's currently 105 and you can't even tough the dish without burning your hands. I'll try again tomorrow for a better coarse alignment of the rotatoin, and I'm placing an order for a good signal strength meter. Looks like fine tunig will wait until next week.

Bob


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

capegator said:


> I had an installation of the slimline scheduled for yesterday between 8am - 12pm. The tech showed up after several frustrating calls at 6pm. Our ability to communicate was greatly hindered due to my lack of conversational Spanish skills.
> 
> Well the dish was installed but I witnessed _*no*_ fine tuning. It appears as if he received one peak signal on his meter and everything got locked down. I tried to ask about fine tuning but I might as well as been speaking Greek.
> 
> ...


No! You need two things for other D* customers of your acquaintance::

1. A bi-lingual friend

2. That guy's personal cell phone number

It appears that you don't have any local spot beams on the 99(b), because there's no other way you could have those fine signal strengths on all four other points of the arc (including your later posting of 97 on 103(b), tp11).

He's a credit to the Latino community and should have a sign on his truck under the D* logo that says, "Speedy Gonzalez."


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

jclarke9999 said:


> OK, so I have the following and I know I get my HD locals from 99(b) (Columbus, OH). Do I have anything to gain by tweaking? I don't think so, but I sure seem to lose my HD locals in a hurry when it rains, even lightly.
> 
> 103(a) - 87 0 88 43 86 38
> 133 (b) TP11 - 93
> ...


I'm not a big fan of those plastic bubbles myself. Sometimes you should just take your chips off the table...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

capegator said:


> 97


Everything looks great, I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> I went out this morning to try and tweak my dish rotation and had a big surprise. The three bolts that hold the disk rotation mechanism were installed so the nuts are hidden inside the mounting bracket. In order to do any adjustmnts, I had to revers the bolts and lock nuts....
> 
> Bob


Well Bob, I've gotta admit that I did that myself on the very first one I ever put together. You can't get to much farther down the road with the assembly though before you realize, This is _not_ gonna work!" I wonder how this genius managed to set your tilt? Maybe he just happened to have a "13mm offset box end wrench" with him at all times.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

capegator said:


> Well the dish was installed but I witnessed _*no*_ fine tuning. It appears as if he received one peak signal on his meter and everything got locked down. I tried to ask about fine tuning but I might as well as been speaking Greek.


I'd love to have your readings. That guy did a great job!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

azarby said:


> I went out this morning to try and tweak my dish rotation and had a big surprise. The three bolts that hold the disk rotation mechanism were installed so the nuts are hidden inside the mounting bracket. In order to do any adjustmnts, I had to revers the bolts and lock nuts. Guess what, the only way to access the nuts is to use a 13 mm offset box end wrench. Took a trip down to the local Sears and bought a 13mm Craftsman offset. Finally got the bolts turned around, but had to quit for the day as it is a little too hot outside. It's currently 105 and you can't even tough the dish without burning your hands. I'll try again tomorrow for a better coarse alignment of the rotatoin, and I'm placing an order for a good signal strength meter. Looks like fine tunig will wait until next week.
> 
> Bob


According the instructions those bolts are 1/2", not metric. But yeah I almost did the same thing too but caught myself.

If you need help let me know, I'm in Phoenix too.


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

My numbers:

101
1-8 95 91 95 0 95 100 95 100
9-16 95 93 95 0 95 100 95 100
17-24 95 100 95 0 95 100 96 100
25-32 95 92 95 94 96 100 95 100

110
8 96
10 94
12 96

119
22-24 98 100 96
25-32 0 100 99 0 99 64 100

99b
1-6 70 0 0 0 0 0

103a
1-6 6 81 58 85 0 80
17 0

103b
11 bouncing between 74-80 since last night

Lately it has been on the higher side, but does this look like I need a tweak or two? 


I don't get HD locals here in the center of PA. I know that my mast is not plumb and level because of the location of the dish. The dish on the side of my garage and dish hit the siding before it was pointed far enough to the west. It took the original installer(s), a second guy came out to help, 4 hours to set up my triple lnb dish 2.5 years ago.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

capegator said:


> I had an installation of the slimline scheduled for yesterday between 8am - 12pm. The tech showed up after several frustrating calls at 6pm. Our ability to communicate was greatly hindered due to my lack of conversational Spanish skills.
> 
> Well the dish was installed but I witnessed _*no*_ fine tuning. It appears as if he received one peak signal on his meter and everything got locked down. I tried to ask about fine tuning but I might as well as been speaking Greek.
> 
> ...


Those look like my signals as well. I paid to have my installation done last August.

*101*
1-8 99 97 97 99 96 100 96 100
9-16 96 98 96 100 96 100 97 100
17-24 96 100 95 98 96 100 96 100
25-32 96 100 97 80 98 100 95 100

*119*

22-24 100 80 97
25-32 98 100 100 100 100 100 0 100

*99*

1-6 100 100 0 100 100 100

*103a*

1-6 99 86 0 99 96 75
17 0

*103b*

11 98


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

capegator said:


> ...Now I am getting all my locals in hd and everything else seems to be OK for viewing....Do I need someone back out here?


After thinking about this some more, maybe he wasn't so "speedy" after all. He might not even have aligned that dish himself. I'll bet you when he pulled that dish out of his truck, it was already all assembled, right? If I put a dish together at my house, aligned it on a perfectly plumb pole, then took it over to your house and put it on a perfectly plumb pole I'd just installed, all I'd have to do is set the AZ and tell you to have a nice day. Sure makes installation a snap, especially at the top of a ladder or on a roof.

Well...he was only 6-10 hours late on the service call - at least he came on the same day!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> Well Bob, I've gotta admit that I did that myself on the very first one I ever put together. You can't get to much farther down the road with the assembly though before you realize, This is _not_ gonna work!" I wonder how this genius managed to set your tilt? Maybe he just happened to have a "13mm offset box end wrench" with him at all times.


Actually, he just set it for 106 degrees when he assembled it back at his truck. He never touched it after that. 106 is what the sat finder says to put it at. Unless you check it , who knows if it hould really be 105. 5 or 106.5 or something in between. The readings on the dish are not that finely marked, so I have no idea what the actual setting is. I have a Digisat III Pro on order and it should be here next week. Since I've been up ther at the dish several times this week,I'm fairly familiar with what I need to do and I expect It should only take me half an hour, +/- few minutes to get it right.

Bob


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> According the instructions those bolts are 1/2", not metric. But yeah I almost did the same thing too but caught myself.
> 
> If you need help let me know, I'm in Phoenix too.


The ones on my dish are of two types. The adjusting bolts are all 1/2 ", but all of the others are 13mm, including the one that attach the bracket to the dish itself. I could not get a 1/2 inch box end to fit. 13mm fit perfectly.

Bob


----------



## raw121 (Jul 18, 2007)

raw121 said:


> My numbers:
> 
> 101
> 1-8 95 91 95 0 95 100 95 100
> ...


I now have these on 103b
1 83
3 77
5 80
7 76
9 80
11 79


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

raw121 said:


> I now have these on 103b
> 1 83
> 3 77
> 5 80
> ...


Yup!
1/ 99, 3/97, 5/97, 7/ 96, 9/97, 11/ 96


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Just got some even ones now!


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

85 0 76 72 81 75 77 71 84 75 70


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

I read a lot of confusion and misinformation about aligning slimlines and AT9 dishes, don’t the SBCA training guys tell about important details? Dishes should be aligned exactly on 101 satellite by instructions and no peaking on 103 or 99 ever. Peaking on 119 like instruction says will fix any tilt problem. Depending on where in US you live, 99 and 103 satellites will measure a little bit close to each other or farther apart. Peaking on 101 will cause pointing error to be 1/2 comparing to peaking only 99 or 103. Please, for me, read last 2 sentence again 10 times until understood. Use dither method and count turns to get dish precision centered on 101. This is only way to guarantee perfect results and if somebody say they can peak slimline or AT9 dish perfect without doing it you get new installer because that person has no clue or are not looking out for you. I have seen demonstration when somebody peaks for big signal and forgets to dither and then error is measured. It can be .3 degree and maybe more! My training guys says dither tuning and super precision is nothing to do with signal strength and everything to do with future Ka satellite spacing at only 2 degree from 99 and 103. Do what instructions say and use good meter and everything will be perfect. Of course if dish is bend or LNB arm is bend you are screwed and signal will show problem. Why is it so hard for everybody to follow instruction???
Claus


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Claus said:


> I read a lot of confusion and misinformation about aligning slimlines and AT9 dishes, don't the SBCA training guys tell about important details? Dishes should be aligned exactly on 101 satellite by instructions and no peaking on 103 or 99 ever. Peaking on 119 like instruction says will fix any tilt problem. Depending on where in US you live, 99 and 103 satellites will measure a little bit close to each other or farther apart. Peaking on 101 will cause pointing error to be 1/2 comparing to peaking only 99 or 103. Please, for me, read last 2 sentence again 10 times until understood. Use dither method and count turns to get dish precision centered on 101. This is only way to guarantee perfect results and if somebody say they can peak slimline or AT9 dish perfect without doing it you get new installer because that person has no clue or are not looking out for you. I have seen demonstration when somebody peaks for big signal and forgets to dither and then error is measured. It can be .3 degree and maybe more! My training guys says dither tuning and super precision is nothing to do with signal strength and everything to do with future Ka satellite spacing at only 2 degree from 99 and 103. Do what instructions say and use good meter and everything will be perfect. Of course if dish is bend or LNB arm is bend you are screwed and signal will show problem. Why is it so hard for everybody to follow instruction???
> Claus


I agree 100% and have been trying to tell everyone what you have said. But some people want to do it their way. I just wonder how many are going to try and peack their dish and mess things up so bad that they have to call for tech support to undo what they did.

bob


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't know what some of you guys are complaining about.
My 101 has a couple 100% tp signals.
My 119 has a bunch of 92% tp signals.
But my 103b is all 25% to 32% max. 

I'm the guy who has an alignment issue no? Others in Los Angeles or So Cal have much better 103b signals strength numbers.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

CoachGibbs said:


> The Boston locals are on 99.


So, my 99b says

1-8 95 95 0 97 76 96 N/A N/A
the rest are all N/A

Does the fact that I have a zero and a 76 mean I have a problem or do the 95+'s counter for that?

Again, the only reception problems I ever have are on the HD (not SD) locals and NESN, which I think is the same spotbeam.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> So, my 99b says
> 
> 1-8 95 95 0 97 76 96 N/A N/A
> the rest are all N/A
> ...


For the Boston region, I believe either TP2 or TP4 on 99b is the one spotbeam for the Hi-Def Boston channels including ch96 and NesnHiDef...have never lost my Boston HiDef unless it was a downpour; mine are reading: 
1-8 82, 91, 0, 97, 34, 97


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> So, my 99b says
> 
> 1-8 95 95 0 97 76 96 N/A N/A
> the rest are all N/A
> ...


You're fine with that, those numbers are about the same as mine for 99. I lose it only when it pours. It's the only sat my installer actually did a decent job of setting up.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

azarby said:


> I agree 100% and have been trying to tell everyone what you have said. But some people want to do it their way. I just wonder how many are going to try and peack their dish and mess things up so bad that they have to call for tech support to undo what they did.
> 
> bob


Well it's really very simple. Using the dishes we have available to us, the beamwidth of the Ka satellites is about 5x as critical to align. Not all mounts are perfectly plumb, not all dishes are perfectly shaped. If you have to go from 97 to 94 on a Ku satellite to get from 74 to 97 on a Ka satellite by dithering on the 99(b) and the 103(a), then that's the practical solution to the criticality of the alignment process. It appears that the installation manuals (I haven't seen the videos) were designed to accommodate installers who don't have Ka signal meters, just to at least get them in the ballpark....


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I finally got the dithering to work. Whoever said use metric sockets instead of SAE, you were right! 1/2" sockets wouldn't loosen the bolts, but a 14mm worked great! My 103b shot from the mid-70s to around 90!


----------



## Philly Bill (May 5, 2007)

Finally got in there today... determined to do this with the TV and not buy a meter.

I took the dish down. It's amazing it even worked. The installer (I swear I don't think *some *of these guys have a clue about what they're doing) had two bolts holding the arm that the LNB is on&#8230; not even in or tightened.

Beside that, the small bolts holding the LNB onto the arm were loose&#8230; and to top it off, when I pulled out the LNB head&#8230; I couldn't put it back&#8230; then realized it only goes into the arm one way.

There is a nub inside the arm and a slot on the LNB. He had removed the arm to get the cables through it&#8230; then when he put it back on he put it on upside down&#8230; so two of the bolts couldn't bolt&#8230;. Also the LNB wouldn't go in (because the nub was down instead of up so it wouldn't line up with the slot on the LNB) so instead of taking it apart and turning the arm over he just jammed it in there.

Anyhow I set the Tilt to 75 as required - it was set to 72 by the installer. I set the elevation to 48 (it was set to 50)&#8230; the azimuth was pretty close (it HAD to be to get any signal at all with those others off)&#8230; then I turned my TV around so I could see it through the sliding door and got it to the max I could on azimuth&#8230; 95%.(I was getting 88-92 before). I fine tuned the elevation and azimuth to pull out 96 (all I could do) out of both tuners.. then it wanted me to adjust the tilt.

I tuned to 119 to do that and it was already at 98 on both. (I was only pulling 91 before). So I checked 110 which I was only getting 65% at before and I was pulling in 94!

Then I tuned to 99(b) where I had one transponder at only 4% before&#8230; now that transponder is pulling 97! Plus there are some other ones on there getting signals now&#8230; I guess they're from Nashville, Little Rock and/or St. Louis or something&#8230; I tuned to 103(a) where I got one before at 8% and now that one is in the nineties too.

I tuned to 103(b) which I got nothing on before&#8230; I heard it wouldn't come on til Wednesday. Well DTV must be working with it because most of the transponders gave me signals in the 90's.

So I didn't fine tune it anymore like it wanted me to. I think its fine as is. If I have problems I'll go back. My Memphis locals aren't breaking up anymore either&#8230; so that's great. They were a mess before.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> Then I tuned to 99(b) where I had one transponder at only 4% before&#8230; now that transponder is pulling 97! Plus there are some other ones on there getting signals now&#8230; I guess they're from Nashville, Little Rock and/or St. Louis or something...


Yes, Nashville locals are on 99b. Sounds like you had one crappy install! If your locals were breaking up, they did a very bad job. Good work fixing it on your own.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Philly Bill said:


> Finally got in there today... determined to do this with the TV and not buy a meter.
> 
> I took the dish down. It's amazing it even worked. The installer (I swear I don't think *some *of these guys have a clue about what they're doing) had two bolts holding the arm that the LNB is on&#8230; not even in or tightened.
> 
> ...


I didn't think you could even _do_ that! Simply amazing, and thanks for a great story with a happy outcome.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

bp10 said:


> I am just wanting to check my readings and see if I have set the dish up properly. I am getting no reading off of 103(b) right now, but it looks like they are doing something with it right now so I am not too worried about it. Anyway, I had readings earlier of anywhere from 40-60 on the new bird and so I went out to see what I could do. Here are my readings from the other satellites, do you guys think I will be good once they fire this thing up?
> 
> 101
> 
> ...


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

dodgeboy said:


> I've been trying to tweak the aim on my newly installed Slimline as well. I'm in Detroit, and am not seeing any signal at all on the 99 sat. The 103 TPs are in the high 70s (I know I have tweaking to do). I'd just like to know if it's normal to not see 99 in the Detroit area. I looked at the channel list for that sat, and it seemed like mainly locals for the east coast. I assumed it was a spot beam only sat...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave


:welcome_s


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yahoo!

Despite the lack of HD today, at least I'm happy, very happy.

I chickened out (going on the roof). The dish is quite high (mid-roof) and in a very tough spot to get to, so I called D* and they came today.

I now have a great signal from 103 (b)! Mid 90's (from mid-70's - see 1st post).

The experts in this thread were absolutely correct. If you fine tune 101, that's all you need to do (at least in my case).

I was quite worried when the guy showed up. He had a old non-digital meter that could only do Ku band. He told me not to worry. Said he'd been doing this a while, and if he gets the 101 satellite perfect then all else would be fine.

Took him an easy 10-15 minutes.

He came down from the roof, we checked the HR20, and all signals across the board went up! 

101 TP1 went from 94 to 97, and 103 (b) went up 20-25 points, and 103 (b) now seems perfect.

Very happy ... just now waiting on the HD ...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Philly Bill said:


> So I didn't fine tune it anymore like it wanted me to. I think its fine as is. If I have problems I'll go back. My Memphis locals aren't breaking up anymore either&#8230; so that's great. They were a mess before.


This part really isn't rocket science and it sounds like you did a great job with good hands-on skills, mechanical aptitude, and patience. :goodjob:


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Sixto said:


> ...... Said he'd been doing this a while, and if he gets the 101 satellite perfect then all else would be fine.....


Yup, theoretically that's true! But "perfect" is like "unique." There's only _one_ perfect, and I'm glad he was able to find it for you, however he did it. And obviously, your plumb was perfect, too.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> Yup, theoretically that's true! But "perfect" is like "unique." There's only _one_ perfect, and I'm glad he was able to find it for you, however he did it. And obviously, your plumb was perfect, too.


Hi Stew.

Yep, "perfect" may not have been the best word choice, but overall the concept worked out fairly well. Just happy to see the 103(b) readings finally in the 90's.

Maybe a digital meter for 103 (b) could get it from 94-96 to higher but I'm happy now.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

Sixto said:


> azarby, I hear ya, but I just can't sit back and know that I'm capable of high 90's for all HD and leave it at 80. It's fine now but preparing for rain and snow. I got all the time in the world so seems worth the try.
> 
> Only question is whether I try this myself without a meter.


You can do it without a meter. Just have someone sitting in front of the signal meter on the reciever tuned to the bar graph page of a few different 103b transponders, and use walkie talkies or cell phone.

Your 119 is great, so tilt is probably perfect. Don't touch tilt. Your 101 is solid, so your el and az are very close. You could follow the manual in the links above, which doesn't involve any 103b signals, or you could do it this way....

I'd start with az, and probably turn the fine adjustment screw very slightly, so the dish moves clockwise (if looking down from above) or in other words, towards the west (whichever you can understand). Mark the starting locations with a pencil first, so if you dork it up, you can recover. Your 101 may drop a point, but your 103b will probably rise 5-10 points.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Hi Stew.
> 
> Yep, "perfect" may not have been the best word choice, but overall the concept worked out fairly well. Just happy to see the 103(b) readings finally in the 90's.
> 
> ...


You are already right where you want to be. Perfect is perfect, right? Pass that guy's info to any local friends in need of his services!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> You are already right where you want to be. Perfect is perfect, right? Pass that guy's info to any local friends in need of his services!


Yep, got his name/number before he left


----------

